# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  من هو القائد الافضل؟

## khalid arees

*هنالك آراء كثيرة تدور حول موضوع القيادة في المريخ وهنا نريد معرفة ارآئكم،من هو القائد الامثل؟
1.فيصل العجب.
2.عصام الحضري.
3.محمد علي سفاري.
4.هيثم طمبل.
5.احمد الباشا.
6.طارق مختار.
7.بدر الدين قلق.
8.الدافي.
9.الشغيل.
10.)لاعب آخر(.
                        	*

----------


## عمار عزالدين إبراهيم

*الملك فيصل العجب .. لأنه الأجدر أولاً .. ثم أنه لديه كاريزما القائد ومكانته كبيرة في أوساط لاعبي المريخ وجماهيره.. أما إذا لم يكن في التشكيلة فيمكن أن يكون إما سفاري أو الحضري (أيضاً لعامل الخبرة)
تحياتي وتقبل مروري
*

----------


## youyou

*العجب 
وإن لم يكون بالتشكيلة[marq="Error"] سفاري[/marq]
*

----------


## نصرالدين أحمد محمد

*فيصل العجب هو الأكفأ ، كل أشياءه تعطيه الشارة .
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو(ميسي)

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة youyou
					

العجب 


وإن لم يكون بالتشكيلة[marq="Error"] سفاري[/marq]



صـــــح صـــــح 
وبـعدهــم  
احمد البـــــاشا
                        	*

----------


## زهير مصطفي حسن

*لو يستطيع العجب اللعب في كل المباريات لقلنا يجب ان يكون هو القائد لكن في حالة ان عدد مشاركاته قليل كما هو الحال في العام الماضي فأن الانسب ان يكون القائد سفاري
*

----------


## الشوق غلاب

*فيصل العجب  فى حالة عدم مشاركته فالانسب هو هيثم طمبل
*

----------


## امجد تاج السر

*[all1=#524fb3]بدر الدين قلق[/all1]
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*احسب ان عصام الحضري لخبرته الطويله اصلح للقيادة وفي ظل غيابه ومشاركة الملك يظل مكانه محفوظا في القيادة والثالث لاشك انه كابتن سفاري ثم بدر الدين قلق
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
الاول : العجب للاقدمية + الكفاءة + الادب والاخلاق العالية
الثاني ( في حالة عدم وجود العجب طبعا ) : عصام الحضري للخبرة الكبيرة في مجال الكرة .
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*طمبل

لأن له روح القيادة
رغم ان قدم للمريخ مؤخرا"
إلا انه إكتسب إحترام جميع اللاعبين
حتى الأقدم منه
كما ان له القدرة على التاثير عليهم
*

----------


## ياسرمحي الدين

*فيصل العجب  ,,  حتي لو اعتزل عالم كره القدم  ........
*

----------


## tito61

*العجب وفي حالة عدم تواجده طمبل ثم سعيدالسعودي
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

طمبل

لأن له روح القيادة
رغم ان قدم للمريخ مؤخرا"
إلا انه إكتسب إحترام جميع اللاعبين
حتى الأقدم منه
كما ان له القدرة على التاثير عليهم



اختلف معك يا معتز طمبل شنو العجب الحضري سفاري علي وزن جهاد نصر شهادة ههههههه
تخريمة : ما يكون في جنوبي هنا خخخخخخخخخ
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*القيادة هى فن ادارة الرجال
ولا اعتقد ان لدينا من المحليين من يجيدها!!!!
السودان باكمله لم ينجب من يقود الا الرئيس جعفر وعن تجربة...
أما ما دونه فهم منقادون...
لذا.....
الاستعانة بمن لهم خبرة من الاجانب..
ولك الله يا سودان...
تشبع بروح المسئولية ينقاد لك من هم يتلهفون لوجود قائد(حكمة)
*

----------


## نور البلد

*العجب
                        	*

----------


## محمد نصر باشا

*القيادة مؤثرة جدا فى المجموعة فأنا أرى أن الحضرى هو الانسب لقيادة المريخ لما يتمتع به من صفات وممارسة للقيادة.
                        	*

----------


## تيسير فضل المولى

*العجب هو القائد الافضل 
لانه يتميز بكل صفات القائد الامثل
                        	*

----------


## تيسير فضل المولى

*العجب ثم العجب ثم العجب
                        	*

----------


## تيسير فضل المولى

*القيادة هى فن ادارة الرجال
ولا اعتقد ان لدينا من المحليين من يجيدها!!!!
السودان باكمله لم ينجب من يقود الا الرئيس جعفر وعن تجربة...
أما ما دونه فهم منقادون...
لذا.....
الاستعانة بمن لهم خبرة من الاجانب..
ولك الله يا سودان...
تشبع بروح المسئولية ينقاد لك من هم يتلهفون لوجود قائد(حكمة
مازال فى السودان الكثير من العقول التى يمكنها القيادة ياغندور
                        	*

----------


## AMRO MOAWIA KHOGALI

*[frame="7 80"]العجب [/frame]                            هو الافضل لكنه لا يشار كثيرا لذا اقترح 
                       [frame="7 80"]سفاري[/frame]
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*وهو الحصل فعلا العجب ثم سفاري
                        	*

----------


## سكواها 24

*العجب ومن بعده سفاري
                        	*

----------


## ود الرشيد

*الحضري   روح القايد فيهو اكبر
                        	*

----------

